# هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

* هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا *

* هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.*
* 
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.*
* 
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.*
*هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
 هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.*
*هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.
هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.*
*هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.

هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.*
*هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.
 هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ.. .... حبيب......؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟
 هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟*
* هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* 
هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!*
*هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت............ .. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن . 
أليس هو*
*الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.
لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال............ .........*
*"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"*
*سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........*
*القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .*
*الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.*
*وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره"

كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .*
*إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........*
*إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......*
*إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
 فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.*
*متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.*
*عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو*
*ثق أن فيه الكفاية.
 وثق*
*انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.*
*آمين*
*"حتما ستزول كل الكدمات الزرقاء ولن تبقى إلا سيقان الأقوياء*​


----------



## sparrow (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*

هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا 

اكيد يا تينا كلنا شعرنا بكدة

عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية.

جميل جدااااا يا تينا ومعبر جداا ومعزي
لو الموضوع من كلماتك يبقي انتي فعلا موهوبه
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا معاكي


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*

*جميل يا تينننننننننننننننننننننننننا

بجد جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*

*



انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أمين هو ده اللي بيصبرنا علي بكرة 

شكرا يا تينا علي الكلمات الاكثر من رائعة

وكان ليا سؤال ياتري بقلمك ؟*


----------



## tina_tina (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*



sparrow قال:


> هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا
> 
> اكيد يا تينا كلنا شعرنا بكدة
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك جدا على مرورك
ولكن انا معنديش القدرة على الكتابة ولكن عندى قلب يحس بالكلمات 
​


----------



## tina_tina (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *جميل يا تينننننننننننننننننننننننننا​*
> 
> _*بجد جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل*_​
> 
> _*الرب يباركك*_​


 
شكرا جدا على مرورك


----------



## tina_tina (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> *أمين هو ده اللي بيصبرنا علي بكرة *
> 
> *شكرا يا تينا علي الكلمات الاكثر من رائعة*
> 
> *وكان ليا سؤال ياتري بقلمك ؟*


 
لا مش قلمى
ده قلبى
شكرا على مرورك


----------



## meraa (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*

*القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره*
*انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.*
موضوع رائع جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد يا تينا  دا شعور مرينا بية 
بس خرافة بجد جميل اوي الوصف دا وكل دا 
جميل اوي اوي


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*

   المزمور رقم  50
1   اله الالهة الرب تكلم و دعا الارض من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها* 2  من صهيون كمال الجمال الله اشرق* 3  ياتي الهنا و لا يصمت نار قدامه تاكل و حوله عاصف جدا* 4  يدعو السماوات من فوق و الارض الى مداينة شعبه* 5  اجمعوا الي اتقيائي القاطعين عهدي على ذبيحة* 6  و تخبر السماوات بعدله لان الله هو الديان سلاه* 7  اسمع يا شعبي فاتكلم يا اسرائيل فاشهد عليك الله الهك انا* 8  لا على ذبائحك اوبخك فان محرقاتك هي دائما قدامي* 9  لا اخذ من بيتك ثورا و لا من حظائرك اعتدة* 10  لان لي حيوان الوعر و البهائم على الجبال الالوف* 11  قد علمت كل طيور الجبال و وحوش البرية عندي* 12  ان جعت فلا اقول لك لان لي المسكونة و ملاها* 13  هل اكل لحم الثيران او اشرب دم التيوس* 14  اذبح لله حمدا و اوف العلي نذورك* 15  و ادعني في يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدني* 16  و للشرير قال الله ما لك تحدث بفرائضي و تحمل عهدي على فمك* 17  و انت قد ابغضت التاديب و القيت كلامي خلفك* 18  اذا رايت سارقا وافقته و مع الزناة نصيبك* 19  اطلقت فمك بالشر و لسانك يخترع غشا* 20  تجلس تتكلم على اخيك لابن امك تضع معثرة* 21  هذه صنعت و سكت ظننت اني مثلك اوبخك و اصف خطاياك امام عينيك* 22  افهموا هذا يا ايها الناسون الله لئلا افترسكم و لا منقذ* 23  ذابح الحمد يمجدني و المقوم طريقه اريه خلاص الله*


----------



## tina_tina (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*



meraa قال:


> *القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره*
> *انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.*
> موضوع رائع جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا على مرورك وردك


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*

ثقو انى قد غابت العالم


----------



## tina_tina (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد يا تينا دا شعور مرينا بية
> بس خرافة بجد جميل اوي الوصف دا وكل دا
> جميل اوي اوي


 
ميرسى على ردك ومرورك


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*

تعديل خطئ كتابى(  ثقو انى قد غلبت العالم)


----------



## tina_tina (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> المزمور رقم 50
> 1 اله الالهة الرب تكلم و دعا الارض من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها* 2 من صهيون كمال الجمال الله اشرق* 3 ياتي الهنا و لا يصمت نار قدامه تاكل و حوله عاصف جدا* 4 يدعو السماوات من فوق و الارض الى مداينة شعبه* 5 اجمعوا الي اتقيائي القاطعين عهدي على ذبيحة* 6 و تخبر السماوات بعدله لان الله هو الديان سلاه* 7 اسمع يا شعبي فاتكلم يا اسرائيل فاشهد عليك الله الهك انا* 8 لا على ذبائحك اوبخك فان محرقاتك هي دائما قدامي* 9 لا اخذ من بيتك ثورا و لا من حظائرك اعتدة* 10 لان لي حيوان الوعر و البهائم على الجبال الالوف* 11 قد علمت كل طيور الجبال و وحوش البرية عندي* 12 ان جعت فلا اقول لك لان لي المسكونة و ملاها* 13 هل اكل لحم الثيران او اشرب دم التيوس* 14 اذبح لله حمدا و اوف العلي نذورك* 15 و ادعني في يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدني* 16 و للشرير قال الله ما لك تحدث بفرائضي و تحمل عهدي على فمك* 17 و انت قد ابغضت التاديب و القيت كلامي خلفك* 18 اذا رايت سارقا وافقته و مع الزناة نصيبك* 19 اطلقت فمك بالشر و لسانك يخترع غشا* 20 تجلس تتكلم على اخيك لابن امك تضع معثرة* 21 هذه صنعت و سكت ظننت اني مثلك اوبخك و اصف خطاياك امام عينيك* 22 افهموا هذا يا ايها الناسون الله لئلا افترسكم و لا منقذ* 23 ذابح الحمد يمجدني و المقوم طريقه اريه خلاص الله*


 
شكرا على ردك ومرورك


----------



## tina_tina (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت يوما"!!!!!!!!!!!*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> تعديل خطئ كتابى( ثقو انى قد غلبت العالم)


ولا يهمك ياباشا
شكرا على الرد


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (15 أبريل 2009)

*هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*

:download:


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (15 أبريل 2009)

*هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*

هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا .

هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.
هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.
هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.
هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.
هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.


؟


هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ...... حبيب......؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟
هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


---------------

هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!
هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت.............. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .
أليس هو
الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.
لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال.....................



"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"


سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........
القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره" 
كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .
إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........
إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......
إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.
متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.
عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية.


وثق


انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*




جميل جداااا يا ماجي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*

شكراااااااااااا ياكليمو على تشجيعك ومرورك الجميل ده


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*

لذيذة يا ماجى
شكرااااااااااااا اختى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*

ميرسى خاطى ونادم على مرورك الجميل


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## ponponayah (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*


----------



## beshay (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*

الرب يسوع يباركك يا ماجي كل سنه وانتي طيبه كلام اكثر من رائع الرب يسوع يزيدك من نعمته وبركته


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*


موضوع بجد راااااااااااائع 
مرسي كتير ياماجي علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## أَمَة (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت فى يوووم---------ضرورى تدخل*

شكرا يا ما ماجي على الموضوع المعزي
تسلم ايدك والرب يبارك حياتك

بس أنا مضطرة اني ادمجه بموضوع ثاني سبق ونزل في القسم​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووووووى 

ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على روعة الموضوع
محبة المسيح ترعاكي​


----------

